# Glass cleaner



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

Excuse me if this has been asked before, I'm new to site.:wave:
What is the best glass cleaner to use in direct sunlight, or where no possible means of shade are available? Tried the Pureguard rubbish that was supplied with a customers car and it streaked terribly!


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Auto finesse crystal or dodo clearly menthol are my go to glass cleaners.


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Sicskate said:


> Auto finesse crystal or dodo clearly menthol are my go to glass cleaners.


This :thumb:

Both great products.

Espuma Crystal Green , Simoniz & AS Glass Clear are very good too.


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

Sicskate said:


> Auto finesse crystal or dodo clearly menthol are my go to glass cleaners.


is there any difference except the smell mate? i havnt tried but will be buying one of them in the future.


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Stoners or G6 for me.


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

I find the AF better, it cleans well and evaporates without leaving any residue after. 

I might have a dodo sample somewhere, I'll see if I can find it.


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Also when it comes to glass cleaning 75% of the cleaning/finish is in the cloth you use. For me a waffle weave is the way to go.


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

Dodo Juice clearly menthol, job done.


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

Sicskate said:


> I find the AF better, it cleans well and evaporates without leaving any residue after.
> 
> I might have a dodo sample somewhere, I'll see if I can find it.


thanx alot sicscate, pm me if you find it and wel sort something out


----------



## Tim662 (Aug 19, 2014)

Stoner invisible glass every time


----------



## Dazzel81 (Apr 20, 2013)

Tim662 said:


> Stoner invisible glass every time


Want to try this next
Gtechniq G6 is my go to with a mint merkin :thumb:


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

I'm not taking the p. But how does windowlene compare to these?


----------



## Georgia SH (Jul 25, 2015)

AS Glass Glow. Just apply with a polishing sponge, let it dry and then buff off with a MF


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

Thanks for the replies. The Gtechniq seems to come highly recommend, but can it be purchased in bulk (ie 5 ltrs)...? If not, I'm tempted with the AF Crystal.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Gtechniq G6 really good


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Was using CarChem Clean and Polish but had a sample of Power Maxed Window Cleaner sent to me and now I have bought a 1ltr bottle really impressed with it.


----------



## Gixxer6 (Apr 5, 2014)

Angelwax Vision is what I'm currently using - great product


----------



## Dazzel81 (Apr 20, 2013)

TonyHill said:


> Thanks for the replies. The Gtechniq seems to come highly recommend, but can it be purchased in bulk (ie 5 ltrs)...? If not, I'm tempted with the AF Crystal.


Does come in 5 litres :thumb:


----------



## Jcwminiadventures (Dec 3, 2011)

Swissvax crystal gets my vote tried the others & didn't like the mini windows


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Invisible Glass here .


----------



## chrissymk3 (Jul 6, 2015)

Auto finesse crystal is next on my list of things to try


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

I didn't like AF Crystal that much. G6 is very good and I'm desperate to try their new glass cloth.


----------



## Jcwminiadventures (Dec 3, 2011)

Nope don't like AF crystal & best mate didn't either 

Never tried the gtecniq one but mate liked it


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

Found 5ltrs of the Gtechniq Perfect Glass on theultimatefish website for £44.95 plus delivery....does that seem a good price, or is it available elsewhere? Thanks.


----------



## Dazzel81 (Apr 20, 2013)

TonyHill said:


> Found 5ltrs of the Gtechniq Perfect Glass on theultimatefish website for £44.95 plus delivery....does that seem a good price, or is it available elsewhere? Thanks.


Should get FREE delivery on orders over £40
Also use discount code JULY75, will get you 7.5% off :thumb:


----------



## difficultrogue (Apr 18, 2008)

cossiecol said:


> Also when it comes to glass cleaning 75% of the cleaning/finish is in the cloth you use. For me a waffle weave is the way to go.


True! You are bang on the money fella! But Fishscale beats waffle on glass!

Pm me your details and I will send you out the best glass cloth you ever did use!

Call it an early chrimbo present-


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

TonyHill said:


> Found 5ltrs of the Gtechniq Perfect Glass on theultimatefish website for £44.95 plus delivery....does that seem a good price, or is it available elsewhere? Thanks.


You can always buy it direct from Gtechniq and you'll get 7.5% off their stuff too

Check out the sticky Discount tracker for all sites in the detailing chat section.


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

difficultrogue said:


> True! You are bang on the money fella! But Fishscale beats waffle on glass!
> 
> Pm me your details and I will send you out the best glass cloth you ever did use!
> 
> Call it an early chrimbo present-


Appreciate the offer, but I'm 100% happy with the results I'm getting with my waffle weave cloths from the rag company so not looking for anything else this this current time.


----------



## difficultrogue (Apr 18, 2008)

cossiecol said:


> Appreciate the offer, but I'm 100% happy with the results I'm getting with my waffle weave cloths from the rag company so not looking for anything else this this current time.


Thats coolbeans with me!

OK then chaps as Cossiecol has spurned the chance of trying the fishscale glass cloth - its the first member to pm me an address gets it! and ill pay shipping!:thumb:


----------



## difficultrogue (Apr 18, 2008)

Over kill got the cloth!


----------



## chrissymk3 (Jul 6, 2015)

difficultrogue said:


> Over kill got the cloth!


Where do you buy yours from? I need a few new cleaning clothes.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Blueberry said:


> Gtechniq G6 really good


Yep. I've tried a few different glass cleaners and I keep coming back to G6. Simply fantastic.

I bought a couple of grey waffle towels from Chemical Guys at Waxstock so looking forward to trying them out. Being using the Gtechniq MF1 up to now.


----------



## aidy (May 10, 2015)

I'm currently using AutoFinesse Crystal, highly rate it. :thumb:


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

chrissymk3 said:


> Where do you buy yours from? I need a few new cleaning clothes.


look on ebay for fishscale glass cloth, i think its those.


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

OvEr_KiLL said:


> look on ebay for fishscale glass cloth, i think its those.


The one made by Paragon !


----------



## MattF16MDC (Jun 3, 2015)

IGreenLover Glass cleaner + Waffle weave. Completely smear free!


----------

